# Problem with white stringy fungus on plants



## jason1985 (Jul 8, 2009)

I am having a problem with white stringy fungus growing on my plants during the night. Every night when I shut off the light I wake up to this stringy fungus hanging off the Rotala's. My PH is 7.5 and I have enough watt of light be gallon that I know. My substrate is rock pebbles in this tank. 

What do you suggest?


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

Can you post a photo of this? I have seen white fungus in tanks that I have just put 'fresh' driftwood in but it was not stringy. Does it keep growing and expanding or do you clean it up each day so its hard to know?


----------



## Evans11 (Aug 7, 2009)

It could be "fuzz algae" which is generally caused by low c02 levels or a nutrient imbalance. Do you have a c02 system setup?


----------

